# Giro Combyn/Smith goggles compatibility



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi

Let me start by saying, that the whole helmet/goggles compatibility thing is ridiculous. It's basically companies producing one, or the other trying to force customers to get both from them, out of fear. I hope heavy things fall on those responsible.

Now, to the point - after some research, I decided to get the Giro Combyn, because of the "soft shell" construction and being able to take multiple hits. As for the goggles, I wanted to get one of the higher Smith models. The Vices seem to have all the I/O features, except easily swappable lens. I like the minimalist approach to things, so the idea of using just one photochromic lense in all conditions really appeals to me. The problem is, you can't get the Vices with the photochromic option - you need to spend an additional $100, which defeats the whole point of getting the Vices, as opposed to the I/O. So I could, instead, get the I/O, but I'm finding conflicting information about how they go with the Combyn.

Can anyone comment on the Combyn/Smith combos ? Anything confirmed to work well ?

Thanks

EDIT: Just ordered the helmet in size M. Will see if it fits soon.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Come on, anyone ? This thread got >100 views...

No local shop carries Smith goggles, so I can't try them on with the helmet. I'll be ordering the goggles online, from another country most likely, so any hints regarding fit could save me a lot of time and effort...

Snowklinger mentioned, that the Squads do fit well, but I'd rather go with the I/O...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

My iox did not come close to fitting the combyn. Just buy a smith helmet.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> My iox did not come close to fitting the combyn. Just buy a smith helmet.


Thanks for the reply.
The I/OX are the bigger version of the I/O, right ? Do you think it's possible, that the I/O will fit ? 
I've already ordered the Combyn, so it's too late to switch to a Smith. But either way, I don't like the idea of spending $100 on a helmet I'll have to throw out as soon, as I bonk my head *once*.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a Combyn and Giro goggle fit it perfectly (obviously). The Oakly Flight Decks I got this season are also a good match for it. I can't speak to the Smith goggles, but I can guarantee that Giro Bloks and Oakley Flight Decks will work for you. I know this isn't a direct answer to your question, but those are two options that will definitely work.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

DevilWithin said:


> I have a Combyn and Giro goggle fit it perfectly (obviously). The Oakly Flight Decks I got this season are also a good match for it. I can't speak to the Smith goggles, but I can guarantee that Giro Bloks and Oakley Flight Decks will work for you. I know this isn't a direct answer to your question, but those are two options that will definitely work.


Thanks, that does help. If it turns out the I/O are not a match, I'll know what other options are there.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

My anon m2's work as well


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

cav0011 said:


> My anon m2's work as well


Oh really ? Those I will be able to try on at my local Burton dealer.
Are they comparable to the Smith I/O ?


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> My iox did not come close to fitting the combyn. Just buy a smith helmet.


One guy says in his review, that the I/OX fit well, another one says his I/O do too:
http://www.amazon.com/Giro-Combyn-Helmet/product-reviews/B00EG43D32/

That's what I said about the conflicting information regarding fit in my original post...


----------

